
Supercomputer will perform a quintillion operations per second - Vaslo
https://www.popsci.com/aurora-supercomputer-quintillion-operations?con=TrueAnthem&dom=fb&lnk=TA&src=SOC&utm_campaign=&utm_content=5cccdd20df42390001118063&utm_medium=&utm_source=
======
ziddoap
I had no idea what number the title was referring to, so if there is anyone
else in my boat...

-1B,000M = 1 Quintillion (10^18)

In other words, this is slated to be the first "Exascale" supercomputer. The
current record [1] is petascale (~200PFLOPS), putting this at roughly 5x
speed.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summit_(supercomputer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summit_\(supercomputer\))

~~~
Vaslo
I actually had the full number typed out (and you can see it when you link to
the article), but either someone edited it or it's a feature of the site to
format numbers automatically.

------
andyfleming
AKA a billion billion.

Or 1,000,000,000,000,000,000

